# Naloxone Treatment - New Posts



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've been reading about Naloxone as an effective treatment for depersonalization. I found one article that said when 10 of 11 people were given the drug, 10 of the 11 people had complete remission or marked improvement with DP/DR. I'll try to find the link to the article.

Has anyone tried it and had a positive and/or negative experience with it?

I'd really like to try it, and my doctor said she would let me if I received more info on it.

Thank you!!


----------



## johndeets (Feb 17, 2008)

I've read that too.. I'm going to get it done in a few weeks and Ill let you know how it goes..


----------



## algernon (Jul 15, 2007)

Please be sure to post your experiences with that I have been looking into that for about a year and i am very interested...thanks  _C_


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's the citation if you wanted it:

Nuller YL, Morozova MG, Kushnir ON, Hamper N. (2001) Effect of naloxone therapy on depersonalization: a pilot study. Journal of Psychopharmacology. 15(2) 93-95.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11448093?dopt=Abstract


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

My doctor won't let me try Naloxone (bummer). Have you started your naloxone treatment yet? How's it going so far? Thanks!

Heather


----------

